# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  Nabba Hellas 6th Acropolis 2006 (19 Νοεμβρίου, Ξεν. Imperial)

## Polyneikos

*Στις 19 Νοεμβρίου το 2006 στο ξενοδοχείο Imperial είχε πραγματοποιηθεί το 6ο κύπελλο Ακρόπολις υπό την αιγίδα της Nabba Hellas.*
*Σύνολο αθλητών 25,μαζί με 2 guest posers,τον Παναγιώτη Σιώτη και την Jelena Jacksic.*
*Γενικός νικητής ο νικητης της μεσαίας κατηγορίας bb,o Mαρεκ Κότυλακ.*

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία Juniors με 4 συμμετοχές αθλητων,η καταταξη είχε ώς εξής:

1. Θεοχάρης Γ.
2. Κλιαφας Στ.
3. Τζιράκης Ν.
4. Αργυρακης Α.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία fitness χαμηλή ανδρων με 3 συμμετοχές.*

*1. Κορασανης Σ.*
*2. Ιερομνημων Κ.*
*3. Γαρμπης Π.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία fitness ψηλή ανδρων με 4 συμμετοχές.*

*1. Παπανικόλας Β.*
*2. Βακας Γ.*
*3. Κασωτακης Β.*
*4. Τέιλορ Σ.*

**

----------


## Polyneikos

*Overall Fitness,η μαχη δόθηκε μεταξύ Κορασανη και Παπανικόλα με νικητη τον Κορασανη.*


**

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Masters με 3 συμμετοχες αθλητών.*
*1. Δαλαμαγκας Ορφέας*
*2. Καγγελάρης Γ.*
*3. Ματσης Γ.*

**

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συνεχίζω με την κατηγορία figure γυναικων με μοναδική συμμετοχή την Τούλα Νομικου,μια εμπειρη κα ικαταξιωμενη αθλητρια,πάντα κατεβαινει "οπως πρέπει".*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία του fitness για τις γυναικες είχαμε 2 πολυ καλες συμμετοχες ,της Μίνας Γιαννάς και της Άννυ Γιόκαλα,με νικήτρια την πρώτη,καλύτερα προετοιμασμενη,με πολύ καλή φόρμα,όχι ότι υστερούσε η Άννυ...*

*Μίνα Γιαννά*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η εντυπωσιακή Άννυ Γιόκαλα !!*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία ΒΒ χαμηλη,4 συμμετοχές,η κατάταξη είχε ως εξης:*

*1. Μπαζιώτης Αντωνης*
*2. Μπαγιάτης Βλάσης*
*3. Μαστροκωστόπουλος Νίκος*
*4. Μπογιάκης Νίκος*



\




*Μπαγιάτης Βλάσης*




*Μπαζιώτης Αντωνης*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ψηλη κατηγορία ΒΒ ανδρων,με 3 συμμετοχές,μαλιστα ο ένας αθλητης ο Μάτσης Γιώργος είχε παίξει και στην Masters προηγουμενως.*
*Εδώ είχαμε το αδιαφιλονίκητο φαβορί,Μαγκο Γιάννη,ο οποιος απείχε από τους άλλους 2 αθλητες,τον δευτερο Χατζηγεωργίου Νίκο και τρίτο τον Μάτση και δεν δυσκολευτηκε να πάρει την 1η θέση.*

*Μαγκος Γιάννης*





*Χατζηγεωργίου Νίκος*





*Μάτσης Γιώργος*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στο overall αγωνίστηκαν οι τρεις νικητες των bb κατηγοριών,ο Μπαζιώτης Αντώνης,ο Μάρεκ Κότυλακ και ο Γιάννης Μαγκος.*
*Τελικα επικράτησε ο Μάρεκ Κότυλακ αν και καποιοι πίστεψαν ότι θα μπορουσε να είχε βγεί νικητης της μονομαχίας ο Μαγκος.*
*Η ιστορία πάντως έγραψε νικητη του 6ου Ακρόπολις τον Κότυλακ !*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Πολυ ωραίες παρουσίες τα guest posing του μεγάλου πρωταθλητη Παναγιώτη Σιώτη και της Ελενας Jacksic !!*

----------


## peris

μαγγος και σιωτης σε εκεινον τον αγωνα ειχαν τρομερη φορμα  :02. Shock:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :05. Posing:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Δείτε το πλήρες ρεπορτάζ στο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος Νο 16- Απρίλιος 2007.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------

